# Nice Charts



## drmb (7 February 2007)

Two of my "nice charts" that belong to IMD and TCQ I hold in my smsf. Nice steady growth and they pay dividends too! Would be interested to see what others have, or get some chartists to post better ones!


----------



## fodder-oz (7 February 2007)

Did you buy any ;-)


----------



## drmb (7 February 2007)

fodder-oz said:
			
		

> Did you buy any ;-)



Have been accumulating both in SMSF, 66,400 x TCQ since 1.10, 81,750 x IMD since 80. Gives me a nice base with all the ARG, DUI, CBA, WOW etc! I'm happy  

I'd very much like to see any other "nice" charts that others may know about!!


----------



## chops_a_must (7 February 2007)

Possibly the most impressive chart I have seen of recent times belongs to ARG. I'll get a chart up later.


----------



## drmb (10 February 2007)

Weekly chart of BKN (don't hold) from GreatPig post compared to my "nice" charts TCQ and IMD (I hold both in my smsf). From Comsec descrition "Bradken (BKN) is one of the leading manufacturers and suppliers of consumable parts, capital equipment and associated refurbishment and maintenance services to the Australian resources and rail freight industries. BKN has 13 manufacturing facilities across Australia and New Zealand with diverse capabilities" Nice chart Greatpig! Will have to reearch this one.


----------



## mrWoodo (10 February 2007)

I got back into CMR early this week as it looks to have bounced off it's lower trend line.

By the way what on earth are you people doing here @7.30 am! Oh hang on, that makes me as well  It's almost a ritual now, ie. turn notebook on, go straight to asf!


----------



## nizar (10 February 2007)

chops_a_must said:
			
		

> Possibly the most impressive chart I have seen of recent times belongs to ARG. I'll get a chart up later.




Very nice chops.

For me, it has to be EWC, until about december 06, it was really a top class performer. WOW look at that %return!

Hmm a few days ago there was actually a big volume up day right before the trading halt, it could be on again for this stock??


----------



## GreatPig (10 February 2007)

Another nice steady uptrend for the last year has been TRS, The Reject Shop.

Daryl Guppy has been running this one in his newsletter for many weeks now, and I've never bought it because it's always looked like it's gone too far already 

GP


----------



## drmb (9 April 2007)

Been away in China and India for 6 weeks and came home to find TCQ and IMD are both up! Now I am seriously overweight in both in my SMSF (17+% and 13+%) What to do, hang on, or take some profits? Any comments!


----------



## Kimosabi (9 April 2007)

How's this for a funky chart.




http://www.financialarmageddon.com/2007/04/scurrying_over_.html

Scaremongering at it's finest, who knows, interesting none the less...


----------



## CanOz (9 April 2007)

Kimosabi said:


> How's this for a funky chart.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Does the Shanghai A look the same, basically? Uncanny really.

Cheers,


----------



## Sean K (20 April 2007)

Not bad I suppose.


----------



## Captain_Chaza (20 April 2007)

Ahoy Officer Kennas

Are you working from "Day Old" /antiquated charts?
I think today is the 20th and no need to panic as I see it

ONE  day at sea can sometimes make All the Difference?


Salute and Gods' speed


----------



## nizar (20 April 2007)

kennas said:


> Not bad I suppose.




Kennas.
I got one better.


----------



## Sean K (16 April 2008)

Not many better. Eeek!


----------



## TheAbyss (16 April 2008)

IPL looks pretty good doesnt it. Looked at it when it hit $60 and keep telling myself it has to retrace.

QGC looking the goods also.


----------



## grace (17 April 2008)

I think Woodside Petroleum has been fairly rewarding! Looking very strong at present having gone into blue sky territory.


----------



## grace (22 May 2008)

And here is one of my favourite mineral services companies.  They have big contracts for iron ore processing with RIO/BHP, so I can't see their workload going down any time soon!


----------



## grace (31 July 2008)

Here is a company that should have some nice growth over the next 2 - 3 years given the number of holes to be drilled in csg country to feed proposed LNG plants out of Gladstone.  They have a monopoly on csg drill rigs and are one of two entities that build onshore gas pipelines.  Also have csg acreage.

It is the "pick and shovel" supplier to the csg industry in Australia.  I hold.


----------

